# Punch vs Kick



## muayThaiPerson (Mar 20, 2003)

Honostly, I believe that punching is the primary weapon in fighting. It is more important the kicking. The legs, although strong, cant be used without balance. Punches will knock u off balance. Punching is eassier too because you have a base which is you legs and weapons which are your fist. With kicking, your only relying on one leg: your vulnerable to knock downs. I still think kicking is importnant.


----------



## yilisifu (Mar 21, 2003)

I'd have to say that most fighters rely first and foremost on their hands are their main weapons.   Most (untrained) people are not very comfortable kicking, and tend to get rather sloppy about it.

   Although the legs are 3-5 times stronger than the arms, they're also about 3 times slower and hand-eye coordination is much finer than foot-eye coordination.

   Having said that, a fast, strong kick is usually unexpected.  As you pointed out, one is unstable whenever one delivers a kick, so it'd better be good.......


----------



## Yari (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muayThaiPerson _
> *Honostly, I believe that punching is the primary weapon in fighting. It is more important the kicking. The legs, although strong, cant be used without balance. Punches will knock u off balance. Punching is eassier too because you have a base which is you legs and weapons which are your fist. With kicking, your only relying on one leg: your vulnerable to knock downs. I still think kicking is importnant. *



I think this is true, in the sense that it's the way you've learned it.
Then how can you react differently?

If you worked on using your legs as a natural part of your defence, I think things would be different.

But I would argue that the arms are more vertisal(sp?).


/Yari


----------



## Elfan (Mar 21, 2003)

I think the base of any realistic self defense art should be staying on your feet and striking with your hands.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 21, 2003)

When both my hands are busy, I use and have used my feet.

I use them to step on people to kick peeple and to move people.
Yet I trust my hands more, because I use them for other skills just as well, yet I have trained and train to include the feet, and for that matter my body into the mix of the conflict.

:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 21, 2003)

Although not as accurate, I can kick a full power kick about as fast as most people can punch, in all seriousness.

However, I think that the hands are safer, more accurate, and better designed weapon then the feet. The feet are better for manuevering and balancing and aiding the hands, and the hands are safer because you can keep both feet on the ground when you use them. 

Regardless, in actual combat I try to think of my entire body as the weapon, and I usually don't have "kicking" and "punching" seperated very cleanly; however, I just tend to use my hands more then my legs, that's all.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 21, 2003)

I gotta say that my hands are indeed my first line of defense.  I can do much more than just strike with them.  Trap, grab, control and strike.  However, my legs come in real handy (pun intended) for a good set up with a kick to the lower part of the body as far as putting my opponent off balance, putting them down when they are already off balance and surprising the heck out of them if they aren't expecting anything in the way of a martial defense.  My legs also give me the most reach for a first strike in a self defense situation.

respectfully,
theletch1:asian:


----------



## ace (Mar 23, 2003)

.


----------



## MartialArtist (Mar 23, 2003)

Punch is the #1 KO move on the street.  It's simpler, faster, quicker, and has more control than a kick.

However, I do use a lot of kicks and don't underestimate a good kick.


----------



## Withered Soul (Apr 10, 2003)

I believe that kicks are far better. In all fairness how easy is it to block a side kick to the knee? As said before, kicks are way more powerful than punches. And with trainers on, a kick could knock you out (especially with a toe pop to the temple).


----------



## Deathtrap101 (Apr 10, 2003)

i dont think i would ever try to block any kick to my knee. Just move it.  If you plan on kicks as your primary weapon you gota be damn good at it, because if he gets a hold of a foot or gets too close your toast without your hands.


----------



## YouAgain (Apr 18, 2003)

Stick a boxer up against a TKD student and the Boxer would most likely win........


----------



## MartialArtist (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YouAgain _
> *Stick a boxer up against a TKD student and the Boxer would most likely win........ *


True, because most TKD practitioners don't practice for combat and many think they are but they really aren't.  Of those that do practice for combat, and practice boxing for combat, it's pretty much an even show like all arts...  It rests on the person and the environment...  A sole sport boxer will have a much harder time in a confined area than a sole wing chun person will.  Again, I'm speaking in very general terms of intermediate (not advanced) practitioners.  Advanced practitioners can adapt, and use their head to know what to do and take full advantage of everything.


----------



## lost_tortoise (Apr 21, 2003)

Before I had developed my kicking ability, I liked to keep my feet on the ground in the street.  It is just to hairy in the real world to be compromising balance if your kicking isn't instictive.  Now, however, I do use kicks in a confrontation.  Mind you, I NEVER kick above the thigh in a real fight and rarely above the knee at any time.  Also, keep in mind that I haven't been involved in a real fight in over 11 years and I hope that streak continues.  I definitely place my vote for hands as primary defensive tool.

geoffrey


----------



## Zepp (Apr 24, 2003)

I have to agree with ace and PAUL there.  I train to use whatever technique will make it to the target in the shortest amount of time and with enough power to do what I want it to.  Punch, kick, nearby barstool, whatever will end the confrontation the fastest.  True, if your opponent is close to you, kicking to his head is probably a bad idea.  But it's not too likely that you're going to damage someone's knee with a punch.


----------



## Zepp (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YouAgain _
> *Stick a boxer up against a TKD student and the Boxer would most likely win........ *



That's because most TKD students practice a watered down style that wouldn't help them fight their way out of wet paper bag.  Not a fair example.


----------



## Withered Soul (Apr 24, 2003)

But let's not forget it's not the art you train in. It's your own physical fitness. Yes if you stick a TKD against a Boxer the boxer'll probably win but if the TKD was a 7th Dan muscle bound giant and the boxer just started going a week ago and looked like Woody Alan, it could be a differant story.


----------



## KennethKu (May 9, 2003)

The prime TKD fighters are mostly in 3-4th dan. Higher dans are not in direct relationship with performance.  They are mostly awarded in recognition of their contibution to the knowledge pool, of their promotion of the art to the public, of their services  to the organization, etc.  Their techinical proficiency is not the determining factor for their promotion to higher dan.  Just like, you don't get promoted to a general in the army based on your markmanship.


----------



## KennethKu (May 9, 2003)

If the TKD practitioner trains as hard as the boxer, the TKD fighter would win over the boxer, if the participants are in the same division interms of size and experience etc.  Boxing as learned under boxing rule, is not a complete combat art. It does not teach kicking nor grapping.  TKD would at least offer its practitioners more tools/weapons.  The bottomline is, it isn't which one is better than the other. They are different and they train differently.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (May 19, 2003)

I believe both are equally as important.

While one may be quicker and short range, the other is longer and long range. Its like Yin and Yang for me.

In the beginning, I felt that punches were more important. But after more experience I came to the realization that both have their equal, respective place. Even kicking to the head has its place in "real combat", atleast for me. I try to be equally proficient in both, but I can honestly say that I prefer kicking. 

Its just easier for people to be proficient at punching, there go the reason most feel comfortable to punch. It requires little flexibility and little knowledge to be proficient.

just my $0.02


 :asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 20, 2003)

Personaly I prefer to use upper case weopons for upper case problems and lower case weopons for lower case problems. Kicking a standing opponent in the head is like bending over at the waist to trip or sweep an opponent's leg. I find that If I choose to get to the ground before I'm body slammed ,I might just as well kick the guy in the head because balance is not my present concern.


----------



## sweeper (May 20, 2003)

> bending over at the waist to trip or sweep an opponent's leg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## celtic bhoy (May 20, 2003)

I personally witnessed a ITF Tkd 3rd Dan fight a boxer. The boxer beat the snot out of him. The Tkd man kept backing to give himself kicking room and the boxer just kept stepping in and punched his head off. He hit him with 3 or 4 punches before he could get his foot off the ground. 

Legs may longer than arms but the shortest distance wins every time. They started training in their respective arts at about the same as each other.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by celtic bhoy _
> *I personally witnessed a ITF Tkd 3rd Dan fight a boxer. The boxer beat the snot out of him...
> 
> ...They started training in their respective arts at about the same as each other. *



Thats great great analogy for this discussion. However that is only one situation; and one possiblity.

It is obvious in that situation, the boxer had the better foot work. Being able to shorten the distance before the Taekwondoist could even pull off a kick, is a brillant example of that. Staying in the short range , making it hard for a Taekwondoist counter is highly likely.

The reverse is also true. A Taekwondoist's range is on the outside.  With good footwork, one can stay on the outside... just as one can stay on the inside.   I have seen good demonstrations of this, just as I have seen the reverse. Footwork is the key.

It doesn't matter which arts are up against each other. They all have their respective advantages and disadvantages.

 :asian:


----------



## sweeper (May 20, 2003)

also a modification to what I said..  on any uneven terrain I use my arms almost 100%..


----------



## KennethKu (May 21, 2003)

The fight cited proved nothing about the respective arts. It only showed that one fighter was more skilled than the other, at that particular point of time.  

You cannot derive any conclusion about the martial arts involved. What was at test, was just the skills of the 2 fighters at that time.


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by celtic bhoy _
> *I personally witnessed a ITF Tkd 3rd Dan fight a boxer. The boxer beat the snot out of him. The Tkd man kept backing to give himself kicking room and the boxer just kept stepping in and punched his head off. He hit him with 3 or 4 punches before he could get his foot off the ground.
> 
> Legs may longer than arms but the shortest distance wins every time. They started training in their respective arts at about the same as each other. *


And I've witnessed a TKD guy beat up a boxer with similiar training.  Similiar size, speed, agility...  Your point exactly?


----------



## the_kicking_fiend (Jun 9, 2003)

Is it just me or do these arguments about which art is better seem pointless?  Everything depends on the practioner.  Depends how dedicated you are to it.  I don't know any tae kwon do practioners that train all day every day and have their entire lifestyle devoted around tae kwon do but many boxers do.  I'm not saying there aren't any such dedicated individuals but most people who practise tkd have another life to worry about but professional boxers are paid just to fight.  In any case, like I said, it depends on the individuals!

your friendly fiend
d


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_kicking_fiend _
> *Is it just me or do these arguments about which art is better seem pointless?  Everything depends on the practioner.  Depends how dedicated you are to it.  I don't know any tae kwon do practioners that train all day every day and have their entire lifestyle devoted around tae kwon do but many boxers do.  I'm not saying there aren't any such dedicated individuals but most people who practise tkd have another life to worry about but professional boxers are paid just to fight.  In any case, like I said, it depends on the individuals!
> 
> your friendly fiend
> d *


Exactly

But disregarding the professionals, it's true that no art is really superior given the right factors.  Celtic bhoy, you really need to grow up and realize that your experience is indeed limited and you are too narrow-minded.


----------



## celtic bhoy (Jun 30, 2003)

Martial Artist,

Thanks for the advice, but I never brought the subject up, I just offered a scenario. 

This is a forum for people to voice their opinions. I don't knock people for theirs, don't knock me for mine.

As for my experience........you know nothing about me.

Best Regards


----------



## Box Out 2003 (Jun 30, 2003)

when i was training pro we had a tie kwon doe school around the corner from us. they would come out and try and test us in the ring. you dont step into my house and throw hands and not expect a beating. i never went to their place and tried to out kick them. in our house we ruled the roost and any one who came looking got it.


----------



## soccer50 (Jul 16, 2003)

Any day a boxer will knock a tkd guy out. Lemme tell that a kick takes way more effort that a punch. you guys talk about "depends on the fighter", i bet youve never met a real boxer before. im talking 2-4 years training. their upperbody movement is f'n quick. you try to kick them and they'll move out of the way. then they'll come in and whoop ur ***. tkd ppl cant punch for seetz. you guys think a tkd guy will outpunch a boxer?


----------



## Baoquan (Jul 16, 2003)

Boxer vs. TKD thread....Wrestling vs BJJ thread...Karate vs MT thread....Tibetan Mystic Penguin vs Antarctic Spastic Monkey thread... been there, done that, bought the t-shirt. Not interested.


Back to OP: one of my primary arts is boxing, and i'm much better with my hands than my feet. That being said, one of my favourite high-percentage techs when someone is acting out? 

A snappy lead leg front kick to the abdomen. Creates distance, carries weight, and *always* pulls down their hands.

Dont think its punch vs kick, so much as right tools for the job.

Cheers 

Bao

(P.S...but the boxer *would* win.... )


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX (Aug 10, 2003)

i'm gonna go back to the first post which talks about punching vs kicking.

honestly, i like the kicks. i've always had fun with them. but, in practicality, you can't really do combat with just kicks.

the downside to kicks is that you throw yourself off balance and become vulnerable to being toppled. but, yay for the strength of it.

hands are much faster than legs.

in my training, we focus first on hands. to illustrate the importance of the hands in reality-based fights, my instructor told me to come at him with all i got. after that, i understood why kicks should come more as a follow up.

in my understanding, you should only throw a kick if your opponent is already off-balanced and/or not ready to counter it. basically, do a combo.


----------



## Trent (Aug 20, 2003)

How about a kick, trip, deflection, obstruction or sweep to destroy the opponent's base and balance the fraction of a second before, during and/or after using the hand(s) as a strike or grab?  Nothing high or fancy, used like a step but with proper angle of incidence, timing and other factors.  No great loss of balance for yourself as it is little different than a lateral or circular step in mass commitment.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 23, 2003)

i think it is all on the person and the timing got to go for the open spot


----------



## Trent (Aug 23, 2003)

> i think it is all on the person and the timing got to go for the open spot



Often times that's enough.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 11, 2003)

For me I use my legs often I feel that you have to keep them away and if your punching them you have to get in close witch is striking and stabing distance if they have a weapon or are a strong puncher. So I like legs better maybe cause I am tall Maybe Cause I am in a Korean Martial Art Mainly


----------

